
Hacktivist Protests Poor Security Practices - Sbobby83
https://www.inversoft.com/blog/2016/06/08/hacktivist-protests-poor-security-practices/
======
robotdan
While it is great to point out the security shortcomings and encourage better
security practice. The ends justifying the means argument for illegal hacking
seems vapid. It is still an illegal activity. I believe there is always a
alternate motive.

A new virus? Oh, better stock up on Symantec Anti-Virus. How many virus's have
been written by those selling you the cure? Security troubles? I'm sure there
are plenty of security 'consultants' ready and waiting to take your money.

Maybe I'm too cynical.

